# Practice swing why? Who needs it?



## dandpl (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all

Just not sleeping so thinking about golf.

I do not take a practice swing on any full, 3/4 or half shot nor do I take a practice putt.

I will occasionly practice swing a small finnesse chip or pitch.

I do have a solid pre-shot routine just no practice swing.

I know this is unusual in golf.

What other sport incorporates a full practice? I am struggling to think of one, football penalty taker? Rugby conversion taker? Basket ball shooter? Snooker? Darts player?

If you give a ball to most people and ask them to throw it to a target very few will need a practice swing and that is a one off occasion not something they do very often.

If you have played golf for a number of years you will have hit thousands of full 9 iron shots to whatever your standard distance is, the same is true of the Tee shot and the 3ft putt.

So why the pracice swing?

Who started it? Is it just copied behaviour?

We have all seen terrible golf shots hit after practice swings. And good ones I know.

Without all these swings the game might speed up a little. Say 5 seconds per practice swing X 90 shots X fourball and that is only one swing per shot!

I am going back to bed now but looking forward to your thoughts.

dandpl


----------



## jdchelsea (Jun 8, 2012)

A lot sports do not allow for practice swings due to their nature but many do employ practice swinging after or between points i.e. tennis players, cricketers. Then there's other sports that have a practice type build up to hitting shots-darts, snooker. But yes I agree the practice swing is probably over done in amateur golf. Pro golfers seem to rarely use full practice swings on their full shots. 

Personally I do incorporate one into my pre shot routine but only simply to get a feeling for rhythm and tempo. Personal preference really I suppose.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 8, 2012)

I think the fact that in golf it may be several minutes between shots and even then the last swing you made may be very different from the one you are going to make (e.g. driver then 8 iron, or a putt then a drive) means that  most players feel a rehearsal to get a feel for the shot and to loosen the muscles is helpful. As jdc says you do see this in cricket, especially after a poor shot or playing and missing, when a player will practice what he should have done in preparation for the next ball. In American football you will see the kickers taking practice kicks with a ball and a net before they are due to go on for a field goal attempt.

Having said that one of the best putters I ever played with never had a practice swing before putting.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 8, 2012)

I take practice swings for all my shots, including putts.

With my irons and woods it's more to set the tempo of the swing not where I want to hit it. It's the same with putts.

I try and get a good tempo and a feel for the length of putt. I find it helps me, so I do it.


----------



## Val (Jun 8, 2012)

Na man, just set up and go. Too much time over the ball fills the head with mush.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have a practice swing with my irons but I do with most other shots. I like to use it as a mental rehearsal and picture the shot in my mind as I do it especially with the short game.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 8, 2012)

For full shots I usually just have a half-hearted waft somewhere near the ball unless it's a tricky lie then it will be a bit more serious.

For chips and pitches I have a practice swing or 2 looking at where I want the ball to land.

For putts I step straight up to it.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 8, 2012)

I was lost for words, but I've found some. (..Surprising RG?)

Golf is a 3 dimensional sport played on 3 dimensional terrain. No good putting a great swing on a ball if you're a cm or two above or below the ball.

For me, the practise swing is a loosener and (maybe more importantly) a swish or two to get my bearings, as it were, especially with short game.

Also, sometimes we have to move the ball on purpose, if I need to hook it round a tree or slide in a fade, that's where you'll see me taking at least one or two swings to ready myself to swing the club in a way that actually goes against my instincts regarding path and face. 

Just some random thoughts...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 8, 2012)

If its off a standard lie and its a full shot there really is not much of a need. I only do it if I feel it necessary.

When I was playing my best golf I had such a good rhythm going I barely needed it for tee and fairway shots.

If I was anywhere out of the comfort zone however I found taking a practice swing invaluable! Examples are tricky lies or tricky shots with trees in the way etc. Interrupting my rhythm then was a good thing as it usually stopped me taking on an impossible shot. I also used it when I felt I needed to "feel" out a distance. I had got 1/2 and 3/4 shots pretty natural at that point.

Nowadays everything is out of my comfort zone so I try and do it where possible, when I get back to playing 3 or 4 times a week (if I ever do) then I will probably stop taking so many.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 8, 2012)

interesting thread:thup:

I remember Phil went through a phase of no practice putts anywhere near the ball, just stood up and holed them.

The legendary Seve also had a period of no driver practice and just walk up, place club behind ball, 2 looks then Fire!


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 8, 2012)

I take a Practice swing on first tee and no others.
Rarely when on the fairway, maybe if I'm having to wait for a while, might have a swish to keep occupied.

Only time I sometimes have a practice is for short pitches or chips.
Maybe 3 or 4 practice putt swings in a round.

I accept that a lot of people feel they *need* one but i think that some folks could do with cutting back excessive PS.
Used to play with a woman who always took 2 PS, and if either wasn't right, she would take another 2.
Boring!


Most players take their PS quite quickly, but I don't see why some have to do their complete preshot set up, lining up etc, take a swing and then have to do it all over again.

Get a move on!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have one, or a few, as normally my back seizes up between shots, and I need to get it moving again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have any unless its a chip or a putt and that is more to get a feel for the shot. Full shots I just get up, go through my set up and then carve it off somewhere other than the target


----------



## Philm (Jun 8, 2012)

no practice bar chips/flops around the green.

odd practice swish the the putter.

none with irons or woods, unless like a few people have mentioned ive got an obstacle that warrents a big draw or a big draw (i can do either) or i'm standing some weird place with me feet WAY above or below my swing. 

nothing annoys me more than a 20+hc with 2 or 3 practice swings.

there i said it.

Phil


----------



## RGDave (Jun 8, 2012)

Philm said:



			nothing annoys me more than a 20+hc with 2 or 3 practice swings.

there i said it.

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Harsh, but probably true.


----------



## daymond (Jun 8, 2012)

Half a dozen swings with the driver near the first tee and that's it. I'm tired enough hitting 'the' shots without having to practice swing 50+ times in addition.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 8, 2012)

if i played my golf in holland i probably wouldnt bother with many practice swings. since im from derry and we have hills ontop of hills then i think its best to have a practice swoosh to get a feel for the lay of the land. if i didnt id probably end up on my rear end multiple times a round. the practice swings allow you to set you balance for the upcomming shot. im all for them.

as someone said already, theres plenty of time between shots in golf so ample time to sneak in a practice swing or two between shots.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 8, 2012)

daymond said:



			Half a dozen swings with the driver near the first tee and that's it. I'm tired enough hitting 'the' shots without having to practice swing 50+ times in addition.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I don't bother with practice swings.
When you start off with a hcp of 44, the last thing I need os more swings!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 8, 2012)

I do but only as I am ingraining a new swing and just do a slow half swing to get my takeaway in my mind.

I have stopped doing practice strokes for putts, just look at the hole, ball, hole then go... I am pants either way so may aswell just go for it


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2012)

Stopped practice swings about 3 years ago - just couldn't see the point.
May have 2 or 3 for a delicate chip but that's all....


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 8, 2012)

A lot of shots require some 'Feel' .  I have to practice the shot in this case until I have the 'feel' correct.  Chips, pitches, low flyers, lobs, bunkers, come to mind but also if the shot needs shaping then a little rehearsal helps.


----------



## bozza (Jun 8, 2012)

I take 1 practice swing at least with every shot, if it's a bit of dodgy lie or not a simple shot i will take more until i feel ok.

It doubt it makes any diffrence but it's just someting i have always done.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 9, 2012)

bozza said:



			I take 1 practice swing at least with every shot, if it's a bit of dodgy lie or not a simple shot i will take more until i feel ok.

It doubt it makes any diffrence but it's just someting i have always done.
		
Click to expand...

At least one with every shot?
Or more until you feel ok?

Ever worked out how much of your round - and the round of those behind you - is wasted on so many practice swings?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a swing or two before I hit the shot....for several reasons.
Firstly, say on a par 4, it's normal for me to hit a driver followed by an iron so I want to feel the difference in length of the iron I'm going to hit whether it's a 3 iron or a wedge.
Secondly, I dont think of it as a practice swing, to me it's a rehearshal swing. (I do my practice on the range)
I rehearse what I want to do with the shot and then try and replicate the rehearshal swing with the ball in the way.
Always have done, always will do.
It doesn't take long and it doesn't tire me out.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 9, 2012)

I swish a 5 iron back and forth about half a dozen times before I go onto the first tee, then normally only do a proper practice swing on chips/pitches.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Practise swing why? Who needs it?*

I would have thought a Pre-swing would/is part of your pre-shot routine/set up. I will do exactly the same before each shot,( except putting). It is part of the routine to put me in the zone to take the shot. (no matter where the ball ends up).


----------



## RGDave (Jun 9, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It doesn't take long and it doesn't tire me out.
		
Click to expand...

and when you're 90?


----------

